# Transalp Route im Oktober



## Dale1 (6. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich und ein Freund haben vor, ab dem 3. Oktober einmal durch die Alpen von Obersdorf nach Italien zu fahren. Zeit haben wir dafÃ¼r ca. 2 Wochen.

Wir sind 17 Jahre alt und fahren eigentlich relativ viel mit dem Bike, sind also trainiert und schaffen schon ziemlich viel.
Die erste Route, die wir uns mal angeschaut haben, ist die Heckmair-Route http://www.heckmair-route.de/
oder auch die Albrecht Route http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/index.php


Ist die fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger schaffbar, oder gibt es da bessere Alternativen?
Auf was muss man bei der Vorbereitung davon alles achten?

Was auch noch wichtig wÃ¤re:
Brille
Klickschuhe/Pedale
Helm
Rucksack (wirklich guter dafÃ¼r)
Pulsmesser
Tacho
gute (dÃ¼nne) winddichte Jake fÃ¼r Bergab


mit gutem Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis.

Lohnt es sich, dafÃ¼r passende Bikes auszuleihen?
Unsere Bikes sind fÃ¼r den Standard ganz gut, aber keine 2.000â¬ Carbonbikes.


Infos und Tips wÃ¤ren nett!

Kann man es durchaus ganz gut schaffen, die Route hin und zurÃ¼ck zu erledigen? Oder sollte man sich darauf einstellen, mit der Bahn von Italien wieder zurÃ¼ckzukommen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. September 2008)

Moin! Vielleicht hilft dir mein Thread weiter. (Praktisch genau das gleiche)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355474

Gruß,
Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dale1 (6. September 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Moin! Vielleicht hilft dir mein Thread weiter. (Praktisch genau das gleiche)
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355474
> 
> Gruß,
> Samy




Danke, da steht viel wissenswertes drinne ^^

Was noch bedenken gibt, ist das Wetter.
1.
Kann man sowas gut Anfang Oktober durchziehen, mit der passenden Ausrüstung natürlich?

2.
Sollte man die Übernachtungen im Vorraus buchen, oder kann man dort vor Ort eine Übernachtung finden/bekommen.

Denn man weiss ja vom Wetter nicht genau, ob man an dem geplanten Tag auch starten kann.

3. 
Wie viel Geld sollte man für alles in allem so einplanen.


----------



## upndown (6. September 2008)

Dale1 schrieb:


> Danke, da steht viel wissenswertes drinne ^^
> 
> Was noch bedenken gibt, ist das Wetter.
> 1.
> ...



1. Mit einem Wettereinbruch muss man immer rechnen, es kann schneien und dann sind die Pässe nicht zu empfehlen. Wirst du ja wissen.

2. Im Oktober würde ich nicht im Vorraus buchen, findet sich immer was - evtl. vorher nachschauen ob es dort Ferien gibt.

3. Kommt immer auf deine Ansprüche an. Zwischen 50 und 80 liegt bei uns etwa der Tagesbedarf. Übernachtung, Essen Verkehrsmittel für die Rückfahrt


----------



## Dale1 (6. September 2008)

Und zum Gepäck - ist es gut schaffbar, das alles auf dem Rücken mitzunehmen?
An Kleidung brauch man ja eigentlich nicht viel, aber es werden doch schon einige Kilos zusammenkommen.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (7. September 2008)

oktober ist halt schon deutlich kälter als im sommer, die tage sind kürzer, einige hütten haben schon geschlossen.

ergo solltet ihr im vorfeld die ausrüstung entsprechend anpasen, lange handschuhe, ggf. stirnband, mütze etc. auch für tagsüber auf dem rad ist ein trikot alleine vermutlich zu wenig, wenn's hoch hinaus geht.

ob schon schnee liegt, vorher im internet recherchieren bzw. hüttenwirte anrufen (sofern hütten eben noch geöffnet ...).

besser wäre vermutlich auf 2009 zu warten, aber wenn das wetter doch passt und ihr die etappen entsprechend anpasst, kann es auch noch heuer klappen.

rückreise in der regel mit der bahn, kenne eigentlich keinen, der nord süd und dann gleich wieder süd nord strampelt. startet ggf. in st. anton wegen besserer rückreise per zug. oder lasst euch irgendwo abholen.


----------



## martinferk (7. September 2008)

Dale1 schrieb:


> Danke, da steht viel wissenswertes drinne ^^
> 
> Was noch bedenken gibt, ist das Wetter.
> 1.
> ...



hi, zu deinen fragen:
1) sagn wir mal so: in den letzte jahren wärs so ne 50-50 chance gewesen. generell probleme könnt ihr aber bekommen wenn ihr über die 2500m-grenze hinauswollt - da werdet ihr zu der jahreszeit mit ziemlicher sicherheit das eine oder andere mal weiter durch schnee müssen. In dem fall immer die infos vor ort einholen (hüttenwirte, etc.) und alternativrouten einplanen (unbedingt karten mitnehmen!).
nachdems außerdem schon recht kühl sein wird, wird euer rucksack dann auch ein paar kilo mehr haben. Unbedingt empfehlenswert für touren in der jahreszeit: winterjacke (am besten mit auszipbarer innenjacke), regenhose und regenüberschuhe (sonst kühlt man bei nässe viel zu schnell aus), wasser- und winddichte handschuhe, mütze und für den äußersten notfall ne rettungsdecke (gibts um 3 euro in sportgeschäften).

2) übernachtung im voraus buchen werdet ihr im oktober normalerweise nicht müssen, allerdings empfiehlt sich vorher ein anruf, da einige hütten schon geschlossen sein können! außerdem würd ich die übernachtungen eher in talnähe legen und nicht direkt am berg, da sonst nächtliche wetterumschwünge ein böses erwachen mit sich bringen können (stichwort eingeschneit...)
mit alternativrouten und der richtigen ausrüstung kann man dann  eigentlich immer fahren - ist halt dann nicht wirklich so lustig.

3) bei meinen alpencross bin ich (inkl. 3 tage am gardasee + 50,- für die rückfahrt) eigentlich immer so mit ca. 800-900,- ausgekommen, aber das war ohne irgendwelche spar-ambitionen. denk mal, man kann das schon auf vielleicht 500,- oder so reduzieren.

ok, viel spass beim fahren & versucht nicht in die zeitung zu kommen 
lg
m


----------



## Dale1 (7. September 2008)

Danke für die Infos 

Ich denke auch, dass wir mit der entsprechenden Ausrüstung dort wenig Probleme haben werden, und ohne Schwierigkeiten würde es ja auch kein Reiz sein, solch eine Tour zu machen, man will ja was geschafft haben^^


----------



## powderJO (7. September 2008)

wir waren im letzten jahr am 13 - 15 oktober noch in den lechtaler alpen unterwegs. bei knapp 25°c im tal waren es oben im schatten schon relativ kühl am morgen. also unbedingt warme kleidung mitnehmen. das andere, was man sich bewusst machen muss ist, dass die tage schon sehr kurz sind. also die etappen eher etwas kürzer planen und so früh morgens aufbrechen wie möglich. 

von dicken winterjacken halte ich nicht so viel. lieber eine gute softshell-jacke mit windblockereinsätzen (mammut, gore haben das in teurer, vaude gibts günstiger), die zum einen atmungsaktiver ist und zum zweiten auch nicht so viel platz im oder am rucksack benötigt, wenn man warmgefahren ist. wichtig wie schon angesprochen: gute, warme handschuhe, eine warme kopfbedeckung und nicht zuletzt warme schuhe in die auch ein paar dickee socken passen.


----------



## gloshabigur (8. September 2008)

Wenn Ihr die Albrecht-Route im Oktober fahren wollt, solltet Ihr euch für die Tagesetappen jeweils Alternativrouten suchen, die nicht ganz so hoch hinauf gehen oder im Tal zum nächten Zielort führen. Sollte es zu einem Wetterumschwung kommen, geht die Tour weiter, ohne dass Ihr starr an der Route festhalten müsst. Im nächsten Tal oder hinter dem Hauptkamm sieht das Wetter oftmals schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## eagle.fly (8. September 2008)

... noch so ein Gedanke für das Thema Wintereinbruch.

Also sowohl bei der Heckmair als auch bei der Albrecht Route seit ihr mehr als 1 mal über 2000 Meter. Falls es schneit und der Schnee bleibt liegen, bedenkt das die Orientierung schwer wird. Bei geschlossener Schneedecke erkennt ihr die Wege und die grobe Richtung nur an den Steinmandl. Also wenns oben schon Schnee hat in jedem Fall Alternativen wählen außer ihr kennt die Route wie eure berühmte Westent.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

